# Advice on my current dog and possible adoption



## Nikita86 (Apr 4, 2015)

My husband and I (no kids) had a wonderful GSD that I had since I was single. When I adopted him from the shelter it was love at first sight. We immediately bonded. Once my husband and I married, the german shepherd lived with us another 2 years. He died abruptly. One day he was fine, the next day something was wrong, took him to the vet and within an hour were putting him to sleep. To say he was my whole world would be an understatement. He was our child, I'd give my life for him, and knew at some point all dogs die, but am having a hard time coming to terms with the way his death HAPPENNED. Feels like we were blind sided by a semi truck. Anyway, this Hapenned last year, and since have had a very hard time dealing with it. We were not ready to get another dog yet, although were discussing it for the future. I then Hapenned upon a gsd, 3 yrs old who was not in the best living conditions. Underweight, neglected, matted fur. On top of that, the owners were going to place him in a kill shelter, and because they believed he had behavioral issues they thought he would get euthanized right away, and so were asking if anyone could take him. They just didn't want him anymore and wanted him gone by the end of the week. Anyway, I took him. I knew he wasn't the dog FOR ME but I couldn't bare to see a perfectly good gsd go to a shelter and possibly get PTS.

We have spent a several hundred dollars in him, trained him, and are getting his weight back to healthy, and socialized him. He was about 20 lbs underweight, and since we have had him, he has put on 7 lbs. he has adjusted well, is happy with us, spoiled, well fed, toys to play with. 

Anyway, we considered keeping him, but decided to wait a few months to give him time to see the "real him". It's been about 2 months, and we are going to give him another month. My husband and I are still having a hard time with the loss of our dog and just today were very upset/ panic attacks/stress even though he died almost 8 months ago. Our last dog had a specific set of skills and personality traits that really endeared him to use that made him special. The current dog is the polar opposite. The current dog is fantastic, friendly, smart, not behavioral issues, and very polite in the house, but nothing like our last dog. The current dog is exactly the kind of dog we would never get for ourselves but would enjoy visiting with or having as a guest in our home. We think he would be excellent family member for someone else. 

I do understand when a dog passes you can't expect to find the same things in the next dog. Each dog is unique, I get that.mExcept, I had a dog stay at my house recently that really reminded me of my last dog in the personality, and I was so taken with him. If he was up for adoption, I would have gladly adopted him and never looked back. Then I have had dogs in my home that were friendly and great dogs, but I knew the whole time they would never fit my family, and just cared for their needs until they were adopted. (This is when I did fostering for a rescue, the current dog is not a foster from a rescue) 

Anyway, the current dog pretty much is like one of those dogs I have fostered where I knew they would be great for someone but not for us. 

We are very much on the fence about adopting him out. I know how to responsibly adopt out a dog, what to check for, get an agreement, home check, fee, etc... 

My issue is that if I do adopt him out, will I feel guilty? Will I feel like I failed him? Am I a bad person for not keeping him? For uprooting his life again? For damaging his trust?

Or is it worse to keep a dog for their whole lives when we are not in love with them? Just doing the basic necessities a dog needs but not giving that extra bit of our hearts to it? For keeping him even though we constantly mourn our last dog, and sometimes can barely handle another dog emotionally? 

Sorry this is so long of a post, it's just I realize no one on here knows my background so I feel like I had to explain it ALL haha. Thank you for any help or feedback.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

You aren't a bad person for taking in a dog in need of help, helping it, and then deciding that he isn't the right fit for your home. Bottom line, if the dog and you will be happier with another arrangement, there is no shame in making it and honestly? The dog will be happier in a home that is a better fit, too, you know?


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

Just my opinion, not telling you what to do, but if it were me, I'd keep him. No way a new dog's gonna ever measure up to the old dog, but one day this new dog will become the "old dog", if you know what I mean. Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

You should in no way feel guilty. You did a wonderful and amazing thing by rescuing him from a bad situation. You saved his life, and I'm sure that there is a family out there who is looking for a dog just like him. It would be unfair to both you and to him not to help him find them.


----------



## Nikita86 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you all for your help.


----------

